# Brahms violin concerto



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Just a quick question that was bothering me. 

Now I can hear many themes in the Brahms violin concerto but what is the main theme?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Burroughs said:


> Just a quick question that was bothering me.
> 
> Now I can hear many themes in the Brahms violin concerto but what is the main theme?


In which movement? Each one has its own main themes.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm including this clip because it's the first one I saw on YouTube.

The first theme is stated fully by the violin at 4:45. The second theme starts at 6:29. There is a third theme at 7:24.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> The first theme is stated fully by the violin at 4:45. The second theme starts at 6:29. There is a third theme at 7:24.


2:34 is a variation of the theme stated in 7:24, isn't it? And 6:29 sounds like a treatment of the first theme to me.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> In which movement? Each one has its own main themes.


The first movement


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Andreas said:


> 2:34 is a variation of the theme stated in 7:24, isn't it? And 6:29 sounds like a treatment of the first theme to me.


You do hear all the basic subject matter of the first movement in the opening orchestral part. I think you start counting actual themes when the violin comes in. 6:29 is the same shape as the first theme, but it is different.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm including this clip because it's the first one I saw on YouTube.
> 
> The first theme is stated fully by the violin at 4:45. The second theme starts at 6:29. There is a third theme at 7:24.


Thank you.


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

The first half dozen measures.


----------

